# Ed Roth's "Mothers Worry"



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

's "Mother


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I haven't been around here much the last few years, miss talking to a lot of old friends! It's been a crazy year, and I'm still building crazy models for myself and clients!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice build! I hope some of your friends are still around and glad to have you back posting! 

What else are you working on? 🤙


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Nice build! I hope some of your friends are still around and glad to have you back posting!
> 
> What else are you working on? 🤙


I HAVE A LOT TO SHOW YOU BUDDY! WILL CONTINUE TO PUT STUFF UP IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS! SO GLAD TO SEE THIS SITE UPDATED. I HAD SUCH A MESS WITH PHOTOBUCKET I HAD GIVEN UP!!!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Is the 'hair' part of the kit or did you add that?


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I HAVE A LOT TO SHOW YOU BUDDY! WILL CONTINUE TO PUT STUFF UP IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS! SO GLAD TO SEE THIS SITE UPDATED. I HAD SUCH A MESS WITH PHOTOBUCKET I HAD GIVEN UP!!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Is the 'hair' part of the kit or did you add that?


I added that. It's "Maribu". (used on fishing flies)


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Tim Nolan said:


> I HAVE A LOT TO SHOW YOU BUDDY! WILL CONTINUE TO PUT STUFF UP IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS! SO GLAD TO SEE THIS SITE UPDATED. I HAD SUCH A MESS WITH PHOTOBUCKET I HAD GIVEN UP!!!


Looking forward to them. Between the site being abandoned for a while and what photobucket did to the world it has been a rough time all around. Looks like you have the photo posting process down already and using the direct upload to the site means not having to worry about losing images later on.


----------

